# Rt Fixture Plate



## dlane (Dec 28, 2015)

finished this up today , 12"ish X 1-1/4" thick should workout ok , 3/8 center dowell is a snug fit in arbor , to locate zero into mill spindle. Several 3/8 taped holes ,a few reemed for dowell pins


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 28, 2015)

Nice work, Derrick!


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 28, 2015)

How is it held to the RT?


----------



## dlane (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi Bob , I used 4 , counterbored 3/8-16 shcs 3" inches out from center in each t slot , I made a pin that is a snug fit in t slot,  attached to plate. That would be the pluged hole you see at 3 o'clock .
The center was a mt3-jt6 Chuck arbor , I turned the jt6 to .750 to center the .750 reemed plate hole
In the center. The RT has a mt3 center.
Got tired of cranking handle for scribe lines every .500 So I hooked up my cordless drill to the wheel bolt worked good, I used a center drill for the scribe


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 1, 2016)

Looks sweet.


----------

